# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  has anyone heard of a peptide called TB 500?

## Kaytime

my friend has 4 boxes of this and they use them on horses but some people use them aswel. i went on the sight and it has some good information on what it does to horses like

# Increase muscle growth with huge increases in endurance and strength noted
# Relaxed muscle spasm
# Improved muscle tone
# Increase the exchange of substance between cells
# Encourage tissue repair
# Stretches connective tissue
# Helps maintain flexibility
# Reduces inflammation of tissue in joint
# Enhances nutritional components in the animal
# Prevents the formations of adhesions and fibrous bands in muscles, tendons and ligaments. 

if anyone has used this can you please give me info. how much to use and what days ect.

----------


## ScotchGuard

Is this the stuff used on horses for racing?

----------


## Commander

> my friend has 4 boxes of this and they use them on horses but some people use them aswel. i went on the sight and it has some good information on what it does to horses like
> 
> # Increase muscle growth with huge increases in endurance and strength noted
> # Relaxed muscle spasm
> # Improved muscle tone
> # Increase the exchange of substance between cells
> # Encourage tissue repair
> # Stretches connective tissue
> # Helps maintain flexibility
> ...


Hi, This is an all natural & non swabbable. Great for atheletes and body builders. It comes in a pack of 6, just mix the liquid with the powder and use about 1.5 to 2 ml. Try starting off on lower dose like .5 ml first. It is used once a week for 6 weeks and u will notice the difference. It has worked for many but do not expect to be superman like the old Horse steroids use to do for people. This is a better natural drug that works on ur whole body without the problems the old steroids caused.. Good luck.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

wow i sense a couple of scammers...not very smart ones at that

----------


## DCannon

Obvious scammer is obvious.

----------


## cousinD

I read about this and thought it sounded pretty interesting if i was recovering from an injury but I also thought a lot of the benefits overlapped gh and for the similar price, I'd rather go with gh. Just my .02.

----------


## dirtybrd

And at $450 for a 10mg bottle I better gain 50lbs and be 5%BF afterward, lol

----------


## Gtoo

> This is amazing stuff. You can get it pretty much anywhere...
> 
> www.tb500.com
> www.tb4racing.com


artsplace looks like something worth trying. Seems fairly expensive for a peptide. Is there any way to get it besides the website??

----------


## PK-V

> artsplace looks like something worth trying. Seems fairly expensive for a peptide. Is there any way to get it besides the website??


Of course you could try sending an email to [email protected]

----------


## Gtoo

PK-V have you tried the product yourself? Pretty hard to bag if you haven't..

----------

